# 2g bedside paradise



## KevinEdgar (Jun 5, 2014)

So I bought some MGOPM today and a couple plants (help me id them pls) at my lfs. My light will be coming in Friday. Here's an iPhone pic for now, since I threw this together right before I had to go to work.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Looks like Anacharis. Plans on adding a filter?


----------



## KevinEdgar (Jun 5, 2014)

bitFUUL said:


> Looks like Anacharis. Plans on adding a filter?


Thank you, no plans on using a filter. I'll see how things go once I get the light.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

Vase looks great.

No need for a filter. My 1.75g betta vase has been running for over a year with a 10w cfl and no heater or filter.


----------



## KevinEdgar (Jun 5, 2014)

AGUILAR3 said:


> Vase looks great.
> 
> No need for a filter. My 1.75g betta vase has been running for over a year with a 10w cfl and no heater or filter.


Thanks, the vase caught my eye while I was grabbing groceries last night haha. 

Good news, I like hearing about successful low techs!


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

If you don't plant to add a filter or heater is actually a "no tech" rather than "low tech". Don't rush to add shrimp, the soil can leech ammonia and without a seeded filter its gong to take a while to cycle.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

Since he's going to use a light, it's Low tech.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Ah ok, photo made me think it was window light tank.


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

Is the MGOPM safe for shrimp?

I'm in the process of setting something up to house (originally 4 but) 3 pearl homeless shrimp right now. They've been living in a breeder box sitting on my kitchen counter the past 2 weeks with almost daily WC's.


----------



## KevinEdgar (Jun 5, 2014)

AquaAurora said:


> Ah ok, photo made me think it was window light tank.


Yeah, the first pic is just a temp pic as I am waiting for my light to come in.



Down_Shift said:


> Is the MGOPM safe for shrimp?
> 
> I'm in the process of setting something up to house (originally 4 but) 3 pearl homeless shrimp right now. They've been living in a breeder box sitting on my kitchen counter the past 2 weeks with almost daily WC's.


Well I think it's safe as I have seen it used in many tanks now, so I would say it is?


----------



## KevinEdgar (Jun 5, 2014)

My light came in today, the quality is so nice! I took a few pics before heading out for the weekend.


----------



## picotank (Dec 6, 2011)

KevinEdgar said:


> Yeah, the first pic is just a temp pic as I am waiting for my light to come in.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I think it's safe as I have seen it used in many tanks now, so I would say it is?


I use MGO in my cherry tank but the TDS,PH, GH, and KH are high which I believe is from a dirt tank. I would not do it again if I had it to do over. Great for my plants but not my shrimp.......


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

Light blends in with the furniture. Good choice in light.


----------



## KevinEdgar (Jun 5, 2014)

picotank said:


> I use MGO in my cherry tank but the TDS,PH, GH, and KH are high which I believe is from a dirt tank. I would not do it again if I had it to do over. Great for my plants but not my shrimp.......


My TDS is at 132 and PH 6.4, how do I test GH and KH?
I tossed in two ghost shrimp to see if they would survive and they have been doing suprisingly well. 



AGUILAR3 said:


> Light blends in with the furniture. Good choice in light.


It does blend in very nice. Its also bright enough to light up a corner of my room, so now both of my tanks keep my room lit, pretty awesome.



I think I'll pick up a plant or two tomorrow, we'll see.


----------



## picotank (Dec 6, 2011)

KevinEdgar said:


> My TDS is at 132 and PH 6.4, how do I test GH and KH?
> I tossed in two ghost shrimp to see if they would survive and they have been doing suprisingly well.
> 
> Your TDS is ok for cherries or ghosts.. My dirt tank is over two yrs old and never goes under 400. GH and KH need to be checked with some test kits you can get at the LFS. KH 4-10 GH 4- 12 is good PH 6-8


----------



## thefishnoob (Jul 12, 2014)

Very nice jar! The light goes really well with your room.

For plants:

Water Wisteria/Sprite
Java Moss
Christmas Moss
Najas Grass
Java Fern
Anubias Nana
Duckweed
Frogbit


----------



## KevinEdgar (Jun 5, 2014)

picotank said:


> Your TDS is ok for cherries or ghosts.. My dirt tank is over two yrs old and never goes under 400. GH and KH need to be checked with some test kits you can get at the LFS. KH 4-10 GH 4- 12 is good PH 6-8


Hmm, last time I took in my water they didn't tell me anything about GH or KH but I'll ask this time. 



thefishnoob said:


> Very nice jar! The light goes really well with your room.
> 
> For plants:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliments! I'll definitely look up those plants.


----------



## KevinEdgar (Jun 5, 2014)

Well I wasn't feeling the red seachem flourite clay and the large anacharis so I decided to rescape. And not make the substrate take up so much space lol.

Here's what I came up with:

Added staurogyne repens and a piece of dw. Not too sure on how I should position the dw but this will do for now. I think this looks much better and less distracting.


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 13, 2014)

I really love that light, what is it? I know you'd said it was from Amazon.


----------



## KevinEdgar (Jun 5, 2014)

Pandanke said:


> I really love that light, what is it? I know you'd said it was from Amazon.


TaoTronics TT-DL01, really awesome light


----------



## KevinEdgar (Jun 5, 2014)

Still waiting for the levels to be perfect in this tank.

But here is an amazing shot with natural light.


----------



## wildroseofky (Mar 5, 2013)

Did that jar come with a lid? I was looking at one like it at Walmart in the house wares section. I didn't buy it because the glass seemed to have a lot of distortion. I really liked the size and shape though and I am thinking of going back and buying it. I was afraid that the glass would distort the view inside the jar. Have you noticed any distortion?


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

Looks very nice. What other plants did you add? 

Never liked high substrate on any tank let alone a tiny vase.



wildroseofky said:


> .... I didn't buy it because the glass seemed to have a lot of distortion.......I was afraid that the glass would distort the view inside the jar. Have you noticed any distortion?



Unless it's a flat panel aquarium, you are going to get a certain level of distortion. Ornamental vases and bowls that are hand blown are somewhat clear but they tend to be extremely thin and fragile.

My vases all have distorted views when empty but once filled and fully planted, it is unnoticeable.


----------



## KevinEdgar (Jun 5, 2014)

wildroseofky said:


> Did that jar come with a lid? I was looking at one like it at Walmart in the house wares section. I didn't buy it because the glass seemed to have a lot of distortion. I really liked the size and shape though and I am thinking of going back and buying it. I was afraid that the glass would distort the view inside the jar. Have you noticed any distortion?


Yes this is the walmart jar with lid. There are a couple dimples but definitely not distracting in anyway. Go back and buy it, you won't be disappointed, and it's only 9$



AGUILAR3 said:


> Looks very nice. What other plants did you add?
> 
> Never liked high substrate on any tank let alone a tiny vase.


Thank you!

I'm not sure what the plants are called. I just threw them in from when I bought rcs and crs for my 10g

High substrate is surely an eye sore but much easier to keep plants down lol


----------



## KevinEdgar (Jun 5, 2014)

Hmm, been a while since an update.

Couple guppies (one just had like 10+ babies), a few dwarf rasboras, 2 rcs, snail. Running a sponge filter now.

and my little beauty next to it

I'll have to upload a video soon, very entertaining container.


----------



## KevinEdgar (Jun 5, 2014)

added duckweed today


----------



## starfire12 (Aug 13, 2009)

I have that same jar. I do find a little bit of distortion when looking in the jar. Mine is a betta tank right now, but will turn it into a super shrimp tank. Whats in the little square jar.


----------



## KevinEdgar (Jun 5, 2014)

starfire12 said:


> I have that same jar. I do find a little bit of distortion when looking in the jar. Mine is a betta tank right now, but will turn it into a super shrimp tank. Whats in the little square jar.


The square container just has some random plant and mossballs.

Update: I transferred all of the fish, except the tiny guppies to my 10g. And now all my rcs, and lone survivor crs are in this 2g now. 

Oh, the duckweed took over the water surface in less than a week lol.


----------



## leemacnyc (Dec 28, 2005)

Looking good KE. 

For some reason dwarf hairgrass does really well in my low-maintenance cherry vase (http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=652034&highlight=) and of course java fern.

the dude abides!


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Very nice! I just started a pair of Walstad style vases. No fauna, except for a snail...yet. 

I love these low tech set ups. :hihi:


----------



## KevinEdgar (Jun 5, 2014)

leemacnyc said:


> Looking good KE.
> 
> For some reason dwarf hairgrass does really well in my low-maintenance cherry vase (http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=652034&highlight=) and of course java fern.
> 
> the dude abides!


Thank you! I do want to add some dhg but I almost have no space left haha



Daximus said:


> Very nice! I just started a pair of Walstad style vases. No fauna, except for a snail...yet.
> 
> I love these low tech set ups. :hihi:


Thank you 

Bump: Here's a little update: 
Got some bacopa from a local for free and put most of it in my 10g cause I don't have much space left.

4 of my rcs are berried and 2 of them are HEAVILY berried. Can't wait haha.


----------



## Indian fern (Jul 16, 2012)

Great tanks! I love it.


----------



## Squrl888 (Oct 3, 2014)

Nice tank!
So do RCS do fine in these types of tanks? Do they get enough oxygen without the use of any aeration equipment?


----------



## KevinEdgar (Jun 5, 2014)

Indian fern said:


> Great tanks! I love it.


Thank you!



Squrl888 said:


> Nice tank!
> So do RCS do fine in these types of tanks? Do they get enough oxygen without the use of any aeration equipment?


They are doing fine.. But I have a tiny filter in the back of the dw, which aerates the jar.


----------



## brandon429 (Mar 29, 2003)

they do fine in still tanks too

I have them in a half gallon fw tank with a fitted lid and no pump no heater, sealed as in really sealed the tank doesnt evaporate. the lid is lifted for water change but runs sealed in between

they get o2 at night because there is an air gap above the water line and below the lid


----------



## KwhyLE (Nov 9, 2014)

What kind of sponge filter are you using? Is it noisy next to your bed?


----------



## KevinEdgar (Jun 5, 2014)

KwhyLE said:


> What kind of sponge filter are you using? Is it noisy next to your bed?


Amazon.com : Jardin Fish Aquarium Mini Cylinder Soft Sponge Water Filter, Black : Fish Tank Sponge Filter : Pet Supplies

With a tetra air pump, when the bubbles are too loud I just tighten the air valve. The air pump itself isn't too loud, and I am a very light sleeper.


----------

